# Barker Breaker



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... as some of you know, Kodie is a BARKER just like MANY of your babies.







Kodie also has an attitude at times when he WANTS to do what he WANTS to do. I decided to try the Barker Breaker... someone mentioned it here on SM... soo I went on ebay and bought one! 
So far everytime Kodie is bad I have used the barker breaker. I just push the button and say NO. It works so far!







I havent used it on his barking yet because he hasnt been barking lately..







hahaha.. but isnt this kinda the same idea as using a clicker.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What happens when you push the button?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

it makes a noise


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 16 2005, 08:47 AM
> *Well... as some of you know, Kodie is a BARKER just like MANY of your babies.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can you here the noise it makes?
I tried something like this before but we could here the sound it made and all it did was train chester to bark to the noise. When chester barked it would make this high pitch sound that we could here too and it was annoying. Then Chester would bark back at the sound. Cause he did not know what it was. It never worked. It just made it worse for us

How does this one work for you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It works because kodie is scared of it.. haha


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 16 2005, 09:34 AM
> *It works because kodie is scared of it.. haha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73012*


[/QUOTE]

Kodie, i'm interested, can you explain how it works. Can you hear the noise too or only your puppy. Does it distract him.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It sounds like your fire detector when the battery is dying.. that beeping noise.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink would just bark more!







He HOWLS to the smoke detector and the weather alert siren.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 16 2005, 09:37 AM
> *It sounds like your fire detector when the battery is dying.. that beeping noise.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73015*


[/QUOTE]

Oh ok, then it is simular to what we had before. Chester is so stuborn these devises just don't work for him. He barks like a crazy dog when the smoke alarm goes off. It hard enought the get that to stop, but with chester barking at the same time , my gosh. I told my husband ther is no way we would sleep though that alarm. I hardly use the toster anymore I can't stand the noise .
I'm glad it works for kodie. 

The pennies in the can really scared chelsey. I only had to use it once and say no bark. So that command works for her. She does not like load noises. Also just saying No her works. She hate when we tell her bad girl. 

None of these thing work for chester.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This thing works soooo GREAT!!! I am soo happy I finally found SOMETHING that works!






























I have advice for everyone trying to get your pup to listen... dont GIVE UP! Keep trying all different methods until ONE works for you!! Every pup is different.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I used one of these a long time ago and it was LOUD!!! Is it still loud or tolerable?

~Elegant


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i have one too and i can hear it when it goes but my hubby can i told hiom i knew you were part dog !







But i have seen too much improvement with buddy but it says to wait 3 to 4 weeks so they get it when they bark it goes off i wanna get one for his coller see if that works better ~ Denise


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

HELP!!!! Belle is driving us nuts with her barking when we have our grandchildren over. I've tried the can with the change and shaking it and it worked for a couple of days. She was afraid of it. She isn't afraid of it anymore. I'm working with the
word quiet and she knows what it means but that doesn't stop her. I've tried the
fabric choke chain with the quiet. NOTHING IS WORKING and she is driving us
all nuts. Oops, one thing does work. If I crate her and close the door to the room the crate is in she shuts up. I don't like to use the crate for punishment though.
AND as soon as I let her back out she starts barking like crazy again. She is a
brat - she wants the kids to play with her the entire time they are here. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I don't think anything that makes a noise would work for a very long time because of my experience with the can and the change.














Thanks in advance, if anyone can help me I know there is someone on SM that can. 

P.S. GREAT, Now she is barking in her crate because she hears us. I know there is an answer somewhere out there.







Jackie & Belle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Jun 23 2005, 01:33 PM
> *HELP!!!!  Belle is driving us nuts with her barking when we have our grandchildren over.  I've tried the can with the change and shaking it and it worked for a couple of days.  She was afraid of it. She isn't afraid of it anymore.  I'm working with the
> word quiet and she knows what it means but that doesn't stop her.  I've tried the
> fabric choke chain with the quiet.  NOTHING IS WORKING  and she is driving us
> ...


[/QUOTE]
If you find anything that works let me know. Lexi sometimes has barking fits in the car. Drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

I've had the Barker Breaker for over ten years now. Funny, a neighbor gave it to me as a gift when my Bichon was younger....guess he thought she barked too much. It has always worked - she not only stopped barking, she also came to me...which I keep telling her was not really necessary. After a while we didn't need to beep it anymore, we just showed her the box and that was enough, we could even substitute the remote control for the TV in a pinch. My bichon is now 13 years old and I have two young Maltese (who are barkers too). My only problem was that it hurt Lacie's ears, so if she's not barking, I feel like it's mean to punish her for what the other two are doing. 

Lace has been pretty hard of hearing lately and I even think she may be almost completely deaf. She's not sick or anything, so this may be a good thing...now I'm happily beeping the Barker Breaker again - and it's working. Yipee


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

OK, Desperation has set in. I have looked online and there are 3 different ones that I saw. I'm thinking they all work on the same principle, but wanted to know from those of you that have had success with the Barker Breaker which ones you are using. I have seen the Amtek Super Barker Breaker; Super Barker Breaker and Sure Stop Barker Breaker. Any further info on the particular ones you are using with success would be greatly appreciated by the whole extended family! Love that girl to pieces but enough is enough already.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunnno about this barker breaker thing... it worked and now it doesnt...


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Kodie's Mom. I'm glad I didn't go out and buy one. The can with the change worked for awhile til she figured out that it wasn't going to hurt her and was no big deal. At least I have company going thru this with me, makes one feel better - but it would be nice if we could find the right answer. I appreciate you responding.







~Jackie


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 29 2005, 11:04 PM
> *I dunnno about this barker breaker thing... it worked and now it doesnt...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gee cute kodie is to smart for his own good. 
What happened ?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jun 30 2005, 03:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee cute kodie is to smart for his own good. 
What happened ?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76617
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hes being a BRAT!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jun 30 2005, 07:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Hes being a BRAT!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76704
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sure kodie and chester would get along just great. Right now he is driving me crazy barking for no reason at all and it not a real bark he just wants my husband to take him out cause he thinks it play time







. GRRRRRRR it bed time...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey to can be a big barker. What works for us is I distract her. If she starts barking I take her treats (hotdogs right now) and her clicker and we work on the basics like sitting and laying. She gets so into it she stops barking. I don't know if it is the right thing to do but it is what is working for us.


----------



## Kay (Jun 3, 2005)

I also have a lot of barking problems with my 7 month old. I can't even take him for a walk with his hysterical barking at every person and dog he sees. It's extremely frustrating and disappointing. Even taking him outside the front door to pee is quite an ordeal if he sees anything at all even blocks away that he can get hysterical over. I love the dog but this barking has to cease. I've tried the spray bottle to the point of drenching him with it and I've tried the can. I've tried the no bark noise collar to no avail - he barks harder when he hears the sound. I've put tons of money into clicker training. he could care less about the clicker. He'd rather find something or someone to get hysterical about. Sure wish there as some surefire method because I'm to the end of my patience.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey can be a barker also. What works for us is treats. Lots and lots of treats. We work on training, sitting, laying or whatever we are working on class that week. I am amazed at how she stops barking and pays attention to me or should I say to the treat I am holding.


----------



## Kay (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, Lacey's Mom - I've also tried treats along with the clicker but he gets so hysterical that I can't gain his attention. I just emailed the trainer and asked her to order a gentle leader that will fit him and I'll have her fit it to him. We've had this talk before and she didn't think maltese should have gentle leaders but I'll try anything at this point - other than the shock collar, of course. I wonder if anyone has had any luck with the gentle leaders on the maltese. She didn't think the snout was long enough, but this maltese is at least 7 pounds and his snout is fairly long.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

Distracting Kenji worked! I used to scold him and even put him in the "alpha roll" to quiet him down. Now I grab a toy... his rattle works the best... and he forgets about what he was barking at! This way I don't feel like i'm conning him with treats. I guess I just give him attention. 
What do I do when he starts barking at me for attention though? I've been told to ignore him. Is that the best way? He keeps barking and barking!! Should I not give in?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Jul 28 2005, 02:07 AM
> *Distracting Kenji worked!  I used to scold him and even put him in the "alpha roll" to quiet him down.  Now I grab a toy... his rattle works the best... and he forgets about what he was barking at! This way I don't feel like i'm conning him with treats. I guess I just give him attention.
> What do I do when he starts barking at me for attention though?  I've been told to ignore him.  Is that the best way? He keeps barking and barking!! Should I not give in?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85258*


[/QUOTE]
Glad that worked.

When he starts barking at you ignore him until he stops. He doesn't have to stop for long, even a few second (10 second) will work. When he stops/pauses praise him like heck. Act like it is the greatest thing you've even seen. He should catch on that if he wants attention he can't bark. After that starts working you can even try ignoring him until he sits quietly.


----------

